# The main use I wanted to get good at slingshots for



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I bowhunt small game, and more often than not they do not die instantly even though I use small game heads and my bow is at 70lb. I used to have to grab a stick and whack em which I really did not like doing. I just got my first crow kill today and later I saw another nuisance out in the yard which loves to dig holes that we get our lawnmower stuck in. I stalked him to 20 yards with my bow and took the shot with a new type of small game head and needless to say it was not as effective as pictured. he took off when I hit him with the arrow and down a hole, I luckily got to his hole before he took my whole arrow with him and pulled it out of him but he went down the hole, feeling bummed that I had just hurt an animal and not been able to finish him off I went back to the house and sat for a few mins then decided to grab the slingshot and go back to see if maybe I could see him down the hole, He came back out and was just sitting there Luckily I had my slingshot and put one 3\8 daisy in his head which just from the trauma put him out of his misery. It worked great just how I assumed it would, much easier than hitting them with a stick and does not feel as wrong to do. I am glad I am getting very accurate with a slingshot and I feel like this will work well and will come with me wherever I go when I am smallgame bowhunting!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a huge groundhog.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Where did you hit him first with the bow?


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Blade said:


> Where did you hit him first with the bow?


Right side just a bit above a heart shot, Got a lung. My arrows are very skinny and it did not even seem to bleed much after I removed the arrow. very tiny hole, no blood on the pelt even!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

August West said:


> That is a huge groundhog.


He was very close to 30 lbs


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Another one bites the dust...due to finish off with a slingshot....yup banded up right with good heavy lead ammo will

do the job every time.....That sure is a big sucker of a ground hog...Best to you my friend...May your ammo fly straight...

BTW nice bow set -up~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Head shots with a slingshot can be quite effective. My preference is for heavier lead ammo ... but what ever works for you is good.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Another one bites the dust...due to finish off with a slingshot....yup banded up right with good heavy lead ammo will
> 
> do the job every time.....That sure is a big sucker of a ground hog...Best to you my friend...May your ammo fly straight...
> 
> BTW nice bow set -up~~~~AKAOldmiser


Thanks! I bought a cheaper bow, my first compound it was about 350 but all together with all the parts its prob close to 5 or 6 now. Pretty easy to do! My slingshot was not powerful enough to go through his head but it put it down in one shot still, no blood, very strange. Im just glad I was able to put him down as ethical as possible and the slingshot seems to do the job for it being so quick! I don't like holes in the lawn but I also do not like mindless killing or just being cruel which is how I would feel when I had to bludgeon them with a stick. All in all I am very satisfied with how well the slingshot worked.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting. That is the biggest ground hog I have ever seen. Thought I had problems with the chipmunks digging up the lawn but nothing like that. Another one bites the dust. :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That thing is HUGE! I have never seen one that massive.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> That thing is HUGE! I have never seen one that massive.


We got one thats bigger than that we call Wally, hes pretty good though just munches some grass and dandelions so I leave him alone, never saw him go near the garden or dig a hole, I just take out the ones that are obviously being destructive. Wish I had a tranq gun just to see how heavy he is haha


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my lord that thing is massive! (and yes.. That is what she said!) That thing was eating good, that is for sure!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

70lb bow and still need a second shot? Anyway nice shot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they are tough try a hex nut and washer behind a field point they wont go any where but to heaven the small ones are good to eat also big ones make a good bow string for stick bows.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> they are tough try a hex nut and washer behind a field point they wont go any where but to heaven the small ones are good to eat also big ones make a good bow string for stick bows.


thanks I am always looking for more uses out of kills that could be one for sure, I love trying to make self bows haha


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

SniperHunts said:


> 70lb bow and still need a second shot? Anyway nice shot.


I have shot squirrel that have not died right through the neck surprisingly lol. I used to shoot aluminum arrows and those had much more force, pretty much would stop em dead but now Im shooting carbon and very skinny shafts so they fly much faster but I don't know. Mainly wanted faster smaller arrows for pass through on deer but I might go back to aluminum for small game. This guy I went for a vital shot just due to the stalk and I did not want to miss after taking about 10 mins to walk 200 yards lol. I missed the heart but got a double lung so he was dieing, I could of left him to die but Im not about torture so I did the most ethical thing I could think of, slingshot to the head. much better than a stick and it only takes one! It is pretty crazy though to think 70 lbs does not go through. I shot a small one with a aluminum through the head and out the rear. but on this guy I maybe got 3 inches penetration those mechanical small game heads pop out on impact to a huge blunt so they are made to not even penetrate but it did, not like a shocker tip however.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you have a ton of ash up in Mi i hunt out of scotts a lot ton of it there make a good bow out of it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The slingshot kills mostly by blunt force trauma ... like hitting something with a baseball bat. Head shots will be quite effective, but body shots not so much. Your bow kills by bleeding ... takes longer, but better for heavier game. Body shots will work with a bow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting !


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

The reason I like slingshots for small game hunting is, when you miss, your not potentially damaging a $20 arrow set up. I have a pair of groundhogs/ woodchucks in the woods across the street from me and I'd say they're about that size. They aren't problems yet so my girls enjoy watching them. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooooo jealous you got groundhogs. I used to live in Pittsburgh and would spend long summer days hunting them from long distances with a .243. I missed one with a crossbow one time. If I ever got the chance to brain one with a slingshot that would just be.... nirvana.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice, I'd love to come over America and bag some of your lads game that we don't get over here


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah they are all around here but its kind of hard to find them sometimes, they hear super well so they normally get out of sight before they are in sight haha. If they hang around houses however they are less spooked. I have a few around here, still hard to stalk however, Im unsure at my current skill level that I could get close enough with a slingshot yet. I also try to not kill all of the groundhog in my yard, just the ones I see being destructive that way they will repopulate still and I can get another next year!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> you have a ton of ash up in Mi i hunt out of scotts a lot ton of it there make a good bow out of it.


I get osage from relatives in ohio, I prefer it its very pretty wood great snap and its real easy to work with. I have not made one yet but I am making one that I am using only sandpaper on which takes a long time haha


----------

